# الوان تسعد زوجتك



## مورا مارون (27 أغسطس 2008)

​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 أغسطس 2008)

*اي رايكم يا شباب*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2008)

*الوااان حلوه وموضه اووووى ميرررسى يا مورا وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (27 أغسطس 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *الوااان حلوه وموضه اووووى ميرررسى يا مورا وربنا يباركك​*


 


*اهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*و سهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*بدونا العسولة*​


----------



## amjad-ri (27 أغسطس 2008)

هي  حلوة اوي

بس  في حاكة تانية

تكنن

شكرا ليك ​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2008)

رائعه جدااااااااااااااااااا
شكرا ليكم


----------



## مورا مارون (29 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> هي  حلوة اوي
> 
> بس  في حاكة تانية
> 
> ...


----------



## missorang2006 (29 أغسطس 2008)

*مفيش شك انه الاورانج همة احلى شي 
كتيييييييير حلوين *


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2008)

*كلها جميلة*
*ميرسى اوى يا مورا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (6 سبتمبر 2008)

missorang2006 قال:


> *مفيش شك انه الاورانج همة احلى شي *
> *كتيييييييير حلوين *


----------



## مورا مارون (6 سبتمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *كلها جميلة*
> 
> *ميرسى اوى يا مورا*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## sameh7610 (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى اوووى مورا

بصراحة هما جمال اوووى​*


----------



## hesseny2000 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*لو حد هيبيع كرفت من دي ف المنتدي هيبقي انا اول مشتري 

الوان كتير جميلة 
شكر 
علي الموضوع الجميل *​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 سبتمبر 2008)

hesseny2000 قال:


> *لو حد هيبيع كرفت من دي ف المنتدي هيبقي انا اول مشتري *​
> 
> *الوان كتير جميلة *
> *شكر *
> ...


----------



## vemy (9 فبراير 2009)

بجد رووووووووووووووووووعة.......شكرا يا قمور على الالوان الشياكة دى


----------



## مورا مارون (12 فبراير 2009)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 فبراير 2009)

*حلوووين قوي يا موورا


تسلم ايديكي
​*


----------



## مورا مارون (12 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلوووين قوي يا موورا​*
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي*​


 

نورت ايه التوقيع الجميل ده​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (12 فبراير 2009)

كرفتات جميلة جدا شكرا على تعبك


----------



## مورا مارون (14 فبراير 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2009)

مورا مارون

رائع يا موراااااااااا

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## مورا مارون (17 فبراير 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (17 فبراير 2009)

بصراحة عجبنى اللون وطريقة الربطة

ويلا هدية مقبولة ولا اية
وشكرا على مجموعة الكرافت الجميلة
مورا مون
ودمتى بود​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*وليم انت اخدتها خلاص*

*ياخراشي كان الطلب عليها كتير اوي*

*دلوقتي حخسر زباين *​


----------



## وليم تل (18 فبراير 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *وليم انت اخدتها خلاص*
> 
> ...



اية الشح والبخل السورى دة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وقال اية مصر وسوريا حتة واحدة
كدة يا ماما اصبحوا حتتين حتة فوق وحتة تحت :crazy_pil
وطلعت فيها ديفو وها ارفع قضية بالتعويض :smil8:​


----------



## zama (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الشياكة


----------



## مورا مارون (20 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> اية الشح والبخل السورى دة
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> وقال اية مصر وسوريا حتة واحدة
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ده كان زمان يا حبيبي 

دلوفتي اخدنا كل الحتت الي فوق والي تحت

:yahoo:​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 فبراير 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> شكرا على الشياكة


----------



## twety (20 فبراير 2009)

*دى الوان تتعب العنين

ربنا يسامحهم
ههههههه
ميرسى يامورا
ربنا يبارك حياتك 

بس هاتى حاجه بقى تتعب عيونهم هما مش احنا
هههههه
*


----------



## مورا مارون (20 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه

حجبلوهم المرة تانية حاجات حمرا 

وخلاص خليهم يروحوا فيها بقا احنا مايهمناش
​


----------



## وليم تل (21 فبراير 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ده كان زمان يا حبيبي
> 
> ...



دة مش شح وبخل دى فتونة شامى  :spor22:
بس ما تنسيش اننا بتوع العيش البلدى الاسمر ابو حصو
يعنى احنا نقرقش الظلط ونقول كمان  
:yahoo:​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 فبراير 2009)

الرجالة المصرين 

يقرقشوا الزلطط

هههههههههههه

يه شو خشنين   هي بلسوري 

احنا الرجالة عنا 

عيونهم مليانة يا   يا وادددد


​


----------

